# Heart shot



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

wow! just so you know, this is bloody.

http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y275/p ... tSHOT1.flv


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I like how the guy was saying shoot him again. Like that hole was going to seal up and him living was going to happen?.? No tracking involved there.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh my god!!!


----------



## kwas (Feb 20, 2007)

Hope Peta does not see this, whoa. It's sad to see a deer die, and I always thank god for the gift of death which puts dinner on my plate. 

[/quote] I MAKE MY OWN LUCK, THATS WHY IM LUCKY


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

kwas said:


> Hope Peta does not see this, whoa. It's sad to see a deer die, and I always thank god for the gift of death which puts dinner on my plate.


 I MAKE MY OWN LUCK, THATS WHY IM LUCKY[/quote]

I know.....I was kind of hesitant to put it on here. I've just never seen anything like it.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

yeah "shoot him again"...what the hell :roll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I absolutely hate watching this-which is my choice-its the same for almost every hunt, even mine, except this was caught on tape. I hate looking intot he animals eyes right before its death-i have to quit thinking about this


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

thanks USS now you got that in my head, lol.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

it was a good shot. that deer didn't know what happened...probably didn't even feel it much. he was dead as soon as that bullet smacked him.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

sorry bandman but sometimes i even question hunting even though it is my life and passion- i really feel sorry killing innocent animals like this just because of their majesty during the off season and during season but foreseeing how miserable there deaths would be from disease keeps me driving onward 8)


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow I watched the video and felt a burn in the stomach..felt stupid for feeling bad but then I saw others did too! It's kind of weird!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Kase your cold-blooded haha


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

sure am. no use in sugar-coating it. you're hunting...you're out there to kill. no doubt that i'm gonna do it as quickly and humanely as possible cuz i don't like to watch them suffer either, but it is what it is. that deer in the clip didn't suffer at all.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

kase said:


> sure am. no use in sugar-coating it. you're hunting...you're out there to kill. no doubt that i'm gonna do it as quickly and humanely as possible cuz i don't like to watch them suffer either, but it is what it is. that deer in the clip didn't suffer at all.


What, Did you ask the deer if it hurt? Wow, its amazing how some pp think there is not pain involved!!!!I wondering if it hurts to get shot in the head?!?!?! :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

deer don't speak English. i'm not saying that i know it didn't hurt him, nor do you know that it did. that guy hit that deer right where you're supposed to. the shot was damn near perfect. i bet 90% of the blood in that deer was drained before he hit the ground and with no blood, deer can't live. he was dead before he hit the ground. also, i know there is pain involved, but the only time that it would bother me is if i made a bad shot and the deer was suffering. i am out there to kill it and if i make a good shot and kill it quickly, great. i did listen to a seminar one time by Curt Wells. he is the equipment editor for "Bowhunter Magazine." he also writes for "Outdoor News" and "Dakota Country." he said that he has shot deer with his bow before on windy days and the deer flinched when the arrow zipped through it, but that's it. then it put it's head down and continued grazing until it tipped over dead. maybe it didn't even feel it? it never ran because it didn't spook from the sound of the string, due to the wind. as for getting shot in the head...i would imagine that you don't feel much considering you would be dead on impact of the bullet.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good point kase, It was a good shot indeed. Maybe watching it on a movie clip is alot different than watching it in the wild. I have only been bow hunting for two years, and the first deer I hit was a great shot and I didnt have to track him. But I also didnt have to watch it because he fell behind a tree.

When I die I hope it is quick!!


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

I kinda feel bad watching that too, but when a deer is losing blood like that, its just going to "fall asleep". Much better than being gut shot and running a mile before expiring.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I also say it was a great shot-I just dont like watching an animal expire-never have and am dreading the day i have to put down my lab. It was a perfect kill no doubt and its my choice to watch it or not


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

true


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The fact that we feel bad only proves that we have respect for the game that we harvest. Nothing more has ever been asked of us. If you can watch that video and not feel for the animal, you dont deserve to harvest it!


----------



## Kshunter (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow....!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya feeling bad for its ok but thats hunting... i hate chasing wounded geese down and ringing there necks... knowing they ran and tried flying and even tried fighting back knowing that they couldnt win...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This clip was good in that the following posts revealed the good hearts of hunters. To care about animals does not make you a pansy as some fear. Some people talk tough to cover a soft heart. Hunters are not killing machines as PETA and other animal rights groups would like the general public to think. 
I love to hunt, and I enjoy the meat, and the moment I pull the trigger is the climax of my hunt, but the death of the animal is often a downer. One thing to keep in mind that the slap of a bullet often destroys or dullens pain receptors. When I was in high school I was in the hospital with a room mate that had been shot. He said it took fifteen minutes before it started to hurt. I always remember that conversation, because I like to hunt, but I don't like inflicting pain. Also, with archery I think there is less pain with a very sharp broadhead. I have shot over 60 deer with a bow, and some of those appeared unaware that they had been hit. If you slip through ribs without hitting bone often they will flinch, look around wondering what slapped them, start browsing again, lift their head, sometimes brace their legs, and tip over. It appears they know something isn't right, but they don't give any indication of pain. I weigh that against any natural death they will otherwise face and don't feel bad at all about hunting. Keep that in your mind and your conscience will be clear.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Great post Plainsman! :wink:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

agreed...good post


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Well put!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman

Thats pretty interesting about your friend and the pain thing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

I think after you've worn a couple deer in your car's grill, you kind of quit feeling sorry for them. Here in Southern Ohio, they're like big rats, and just about behind every tree. That shot there, although gorey, is the one you're looking for. When you really feel like an A-hole is when you're tracking the thing for hours, and know that it's suffering because your shot was too far back or whatever. I have only seen 3 deer that I've killed do what that deer did. One was a 7 point shot with a crossbow at 15 yards, a doe shot with a smooth bore and foster slug ay 45 yards (both heart shots), and my biggest deer to date which was a 12 point, that I mistakingly hit in the femoral artery at 80 yards (probably from a combination of buck fever and 15 degree morning) with a rifled Marlin Slugmaster, and Lightfield Hybrid slug. They all went down within sight and you can't ask for a better and humane kill than that. As we all know when hunting, it's all about the blood. It can either come out in one big stream and in one place, or be strung out in puddles for 150 yards, but the end result is still the same.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Bigboresonly,I have some friends that would know what you mean. They hit 5 deer in 1 year with their car, all different incidents.  How's that for luck???


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

nice shot, ya i don't like to watch animals suffer, but i'd watch that anyday instead of watchin a deer get hit with a bad shot and have a broken spine, not fun


----------

